# REW and True RTA?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Will REW do the same job as True RTA? I have True RTA on my computer, but no mic yet. I see everyone here talking about REW, and wanted to know if what I have will do the same thing?

Thanks,

John


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Two different animals.

True RTA is primarily an RTA and a spectrum analyzer - both frequency domain applications.

REW does frequency domain measurements but it also does many time domain measurements - a 'whole different ballgame' allowing for the analysis of specular energy and more.


----------

